# chip screen



## georgeseal (Aug 24, 2007)

here is my version of a removeable chip screen

it is a vinyl window shade. pull it down to direct chips and oil into chip pan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]


----------



## georgeseal (Aug 24, 2007)

here it is with the screen down







size is getting better :lol:


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi George,

That looks like a handy/moveable shield in my price range.  

I just moved my lathe to the center isle as it needs service on the back side and is easier to keep it cleaner. Chips are going everywhere but its better than digging through chips under it trying to find that small part.


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 26, 2007)

I like it


----------

